# RCA190XR antenna modifications



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys;check this out.

http://www.highdefforum.com/attachm...332787345-rca-190xr-modification-dsc00936.jpg

my RCA190XR antenna new look after i did some modifications


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Forgot this:

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/VU-190XR.html


----------

